# 1,000 sq ft. home, does it matter what size stove?



## glassman (Nov 9, 2008)

I posted the other day "buying a pellet stove"  and got a lot of good info.  I have a 1000 sq. ft. chalet.  Some of the pellet stoves have large hoppers, and have more b.t.u. output.  Can you buy a bigger stove, and just keep it on low, or do you buy the stove based on the sq. footage of your house.  If the stove is on low most of the time, does it build up more creosote?  I am trying to ask some general questions just to get feedback so I can make a better choice.  I really appreciate all your input, thanks ed


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 9, 2008)

other than price no
because at the lowest setting all pellet stove will heat 800 sq feet


----------



## Jester (Nov 9, 2008)

Ive got a friend that has three stoves in his house, two freestanding and one insert.  The insert is in the "formal living room" and Ive never actually been in there to see it (I like being casual company)
One of the pieces of advice he gave me was to remember, you can always run a bigger stove on 50% but if its too small it will never go past 10 on the dial.  1000 square feet seems to be well within the range of most units, so it seems like you can have the luxury of deciding by feature/appearance etc rather than having to go for a big one.


----------



## Jester (Nov 10, 2008)

Its always comforting when the pro says the same thing as you.  Rod must have been typing at the same time as me, there were no replies when I had at it, glad I wasnt too off base from what he said.


----------



## glassman (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, I didnt want to buy a big stove, and have it overheat the house.  I appreciate all your input,,,,,,,,thanks ed


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ed, make sure the stove you buy will run well at a very low setting.  I have 2 pellet stoves and both are set up to heat around 950 sq ft each.  The Harman P38 is superb for this application.  I can get almost 50 hours out of a single bag of pellets and the stove runs excellent and clean at this setting.  This is very nice for this time of the year.  The other stove I have (the Englander), it does NOT run well at a low setting.  If I set it on low, not only will it not idle down as far as the Harman, but it runs very dirty and inefficiently at the lower settings.

So no, I would not say just any stove will work fine if you're only heating 800 sq ft.


----------



## Dougsey (Nov 10, 2008)

Wet1 makes a good point. Check the specs for lbs/hour the stove burns on low. The Accentra, for example, burns .75 lbs/hour on maintainence burn but some some stoves will burn 1.5 lbs/hour, resulting in more on/off cycling (or a house that's too hot) and more pellets being burned.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 10, 2008)

glassman said:
			
		

> thanks, I didnt want to buy a big stove, and have it overheat the house.  I appreciate all your input,,,,,,,,thanks ed


Hey, we're neighbors!  I'm in charlevoix.

Chalet?  Even if only 1000sq ft you might need a "medium" setting on some stoves due to less than standard insulation and windows if that situation is what you have to deal with.  Dont forget the ability of the wind to wick all the heat out of a house, either.  

I'd pick up a stove with a thermostat so you can set it and let it decide when to come on.  Check one for Quadrafire units.  I have the CB1200i (insert) for this 1850sqft home up on a high hill. It runs on the medium setting just fine.  Dont worry about overheating the place....probably wont be an issue...you wont need the bigger models either.


----------



## glassman (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks wet, and dougsey, 
I was thinking on the same lines, I have to get a hold of my buddy and make sure the stove will burn well on a low setting.  Shooter, I live in kalkaska, I own a glass business there.  Shooter, where do you get your pellets from?   And again, thanks to everyone for all their help,,,,,,ed


----------



## Shooter (Nov 11, 2008)

glassman said:
			
		

> thanks wet, and dougsey,
> I was thinking on the same lines, I have to get a hold of my buddy and make sure the stove will burn well on a low setting.  Shooter, I live in kalkaska, I own a glass business there.  Shooter, where do you get your pellets from?   And again, thanks to everyone for all their help,,,,,,ed



I've bought pellets from a local tack and farm supply called, "Gruler's".  You have to wait a while after ordering, though.  Have you checked with Ellsworth Famers Exchange in Mancy?  The were selling for 225.00 delivered.


----------



## glassman (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks shooter,
I have a friend that bought the fireplace suite (was located in rapid city) then he moved it on 131 between mancelona, and kalkaska.  I cannot believe what he has done with the building he bought.  He has a huge selection of stuff,  the last I heard, he was having some trouble getting pellets.  He has been there about a year now, and is extremely busy.  I am getting a stove from him, he uses my dump trailer  to deliver pellets.   e mail me at kalglass@charter.net    I will send you his info, its worth a trip,,,,,,,,ed


----------



## Shooter (Nov 11, 2008)

glassman said:
			
		

> thanks shooter,
> I have a friend that bought the fireplace suite (was located in rapid city) then he moved it on 131 between mancelona, and kalkaska.  I cannot believe what he has done with the building he bought.  He has a huge selection of stuff,  the last I heard, he was having some trouble getting pellets.  He has been there about a year now, and is extremely busy.  I am getting a stove from him, he uses my dump trailer  to deliver pellets.   e mail me at kalglass@charter.net    I will send you his info, its worth a trip,,,,,,,,ed



Will do.  Email coming.


----------

